

Apple removes Flash CS5 export restrictions, should I stop learning Objective-C? - sosuke
http://www.sosuke.com/index.php/2010/09/09/apple-removes-flash-cs5-export-restrictions-should-i-stop-learning-objective-c/

======
smoody
I _guessing_ that you'll be much happier with your apps written in
Objective-C. They will be snappier, they will have instant access to new APIs
as Apple releases them (as opposed to being tied to Adobe's flash engine
update release cycle), they will probably consume less power and thus will
make your users happier, and I'm not 100% sure the user experience is as good
with flash apps in general. But, it's great to have a choice and it makes it
plausible to "just get it out there" and then rewrite in objective-c if
needed/required.

------
gmlk
I wouldn't bet on Flash CS5 apps being accepted anytime soon. You're still
required to adhere to the iOS look and feel, apps that behave differently will
be rejected.

